# own visa???



## kentiwi84

Hey i keep getting job offers that say i need my own visa? can anyone elaborate a bit more on that or tell me how i obtain my own visa if its not with the company that employs me...


----------



## dizzyizzy

kentiwi84 said:


> Hey i keep getting job offers that say i need my own visa? can anyone elaborate a bit more on that or tell me how i obtain my own visa if its not with the company that employs me...


How odd - don't take the jobs, that's dodgy.

Employers have the obligation of sponsoring their employee's visas unless is a wife on their husband's visa.


----------



## wandabug

You can't, your employer must be your sponsor, unless you are a woman on her husband's or father's visa. Who is offering you these jobs?


----------



## md000

This is a common "new trick" for employers here. Basically, the idea is that you would set up your own free zone entity in an inexpensive freezone. Then, the employer would "contract" your company. This essentially frees them from any liability, including insurance, personal rights, salary transfer rights, end of service gratuity, or anything that the labor law entitles you to. In addition, if you do this, then complain - you will most likely be tossed in the slammer too.

-mike/md000


----------



## kentiwi84

wandabug said:


> You can't, your employer must be your sponsor, unless you are a woman on her husband's or father's visa. Who is offering you these jobs?


just some construction company? is it legal? and is it another way of them not being able to pay me


----------



## Maz25

Have you got a spouse visa/ are on your husband's sponsorship (not sure whether you are male or female, hence the question)? If not, then what these companies are offering is very much illegal and will land you into legal trouble if you are caught working a valid employment visa and residence permit. If they additionally fail to pay you, you have no legal recourse, as trying to fight them will involve admitting that you were working illegally, which then opens the door to all sort of problems.

If you are looking for a job, your employer needs to sponsor you and have a contract in place, which they are additionally required to register with the Ministry of Labour or freezone authority and that contract will take precedence in the event of any dispute.

The recent recession brought the construction industry to its knees...something to think about!


----------



## md000

So, here's what happens when you work without a proper visa:

gulfnews : Woman fined Dh850,000 for illegally employing 17

The employees were caught in December and most are still in jail. The employers got a 850K fine and no jail time. Employees pretty much get the shaft. Protect yourself and make sure the employer gives you a visa.


----------



## Guest

For a woman, for example, who is sponsored by her husband and has a residence visa, is it illegal? Isn't it just a way for an employer to save money by not having to pay for those? 

She can get a NOC and not have to get her own visa? Or am I wrong about that? I assume the same would apply for a man who is here under the sponsorship of his wife.


----------



## md000

nola said:


> For a woman, for example, who is sponsored by her husband and has a residence visa, is it illegal? Isn't it just a way for an employer to save money by not having to pay for those?
> 
> She can get a NOC and not have to get her own visa? Or am I wrong about that? I assume the same would apply for a man who is here under the sponsorship of his wife.


I usually find the Gulfnews "Ask the Law" section to be quite useful. Some answers:

gulfnews : Wife can file petition to sponsor husband

gulfnews : Can my wife work?


----------

